# Bloodied up the new outback on first trip out



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

In the water at nine AM. Met up with a couple friends as they were loading up on cigs before they left. After getting a couple dozen I peddle, not paddle, yay feels good saying that, to my usual area. I see two outbacks there, a red and a blue one. Im less than a hundred yards away when I see a sail start tailwalking. One of the guys was hooked up good. I sat and watched him fight the fish for about ten minutes until he came unbuttoned.

My target was a sail or more mahi so I had my hopes high after seeing that. I continue out to about three miles from shore looking for a weedline with no luck. I managed to pick up a king on the way.

I ended the day landing three kings, nothing special but all well more then legal size and a nice big spanish. All fish were quickly released to fight another day.

I did have about ten solid runs, some never hooked up and I broke two which is pretty odd for me. Not sure what was going on with that today.

On the way in I decided that since Ive never beached a yak like this before I would jump out at the second sand bar, the one furthest from the beach, because I only had two of my four rods leashed.

I get over the bar and see the bottom plain as day thinking it was about waist deep. Instead of sliding I pushed off in a half ass jump. Well I never hit bottom and my glasses and hat came off. Luckily I got them back but then I had to chase down the yak. According to my GPS I peddled almost nine and a half miles. I was feeling good but as soon as I jumped in both of my legs cramped up instantly. I almost panicked. I as calmly yet as quickly as possible caught back up with the yak.

It was fun grabbing the back end of the boat and belly surfing with it on the way in. :thumbup:

I managed to get the outback on top of my jeep with out too much trouble so thats a good thing I suppose. I will need a good beach cart for sure in the near future.

Sorry for the long post but Im over all VERY happy with the outback and looking forward to getting it bloody as much as possible.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job bro


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice work JD I knew you would like it. I wish I would have don't the trade with you but I don't want to get rid of my outback untill I know for sure if I can use it. 4 more weeks to go its not looking good though..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Brave dude.. first trip out and you hit the gulf!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oscar, I hope you can get back in the seat but if you can't let me know, by then I may be ready for another for friends and family to take out.

It wasnt my first time in the Gulf, just first time on a Hobie.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sounds good Jd I got alot of upgrades we need to come up with a fair price that will work for both of us.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to the club. You'll get better with the mirage drive beach landings in time. See you on the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep at it dude, you'll get a sail before too long


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That was me and my buddy Phil out there with you today , he hooked that Sail  ... welcome to the "Club"


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> sounds good Jd I got alot of upgrades we need to come up with a fair price that will work for both of us.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


Noooooooooooooo. Don't do it. Get a new leg. Lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

lmao

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Depth of water can be deceiving in crystal clear water. And your story of cramping is another good reason to ALWAYS wear a PFD.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you bought the Hobie I wanted to snatch up off the forums here (bought another for the wife too, right?). I planned on making a phone call to buy that one after a Mother's day check-out drive to sell my boat, but the weather didn't cooperate in the sale of my boat. Glad to see it's being put to good use.

I'll join the Hobie Navy soon enough.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jplvr what kind of boat u selling can u pm me info?
thanks

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------

